# is this too funky?



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

I made this sweater from a Norah Gaughan booklet vol 10.
Its called Taku. Very interesting structure and it was fun and easy to knit. In the original pattern it is one color and looks a bit different,it was my idea to make it with color changing yarn. I am a yoga instructor and living in New York City so at least two reason to wear funky items....But is this too funky?
My DH said it is not that bad...What do you think?


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

no, not too funky


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

NOTHING is too funky. 
That is soooo cool.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

No, I don't think so. I couldn't wear it, but the model in this picture sure makes it look nice.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Not at all. I like it and you look great in it. Nice work.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

No, you have the shape to wear it. It's nice and original.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

gorgeous and looks great on you!


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

Oh it is lovely.


----------



## smlathrum (Jan 26, 2014)

I think it's wonderful! Is there really such a thing as too funky?


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I like it Looks good on you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Definitely not too funky it looks great


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> No, I don't think so. I couldn't wear it, but the model in this picture sure makes it look nice.


 Thanks DonnieK , that is me...


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I think it's neat and it looks great on you.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

I think it's creative and adorable. Yoga is all about finding your own peace and your sweater is yours. Wear it with pride  Lynn


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

like it a LOT!


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

It's great, funky, yes but in a good way


----------



## kathome (Dec 2, 2011)

WOW!! I just love this. If you decide you don't like it you can always send it to me! I think it's awesome.


----------



## MrsRII (Jun 9, 2013)

Love it! And your obvious creative talent with colors. You are an inspiration to make one for me.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I love it! It has the 70's hippy vibe that is so chic now.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks fantastic on you, wear it with pride. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## samia (Apr 28, 2014)

it is original
it looks very well on you


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Looks so much better on than off! It's truly very cute on you! Great job!


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow ...I like "different" send it to me


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

It looks so much better on you! I love the design!


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

I like it and wish I had your figure!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't think it's too funky--it looks great on you.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

I think it looks great for going to a museum, parades or shopping and other casual events. It is creative work and I like it.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

When I saw the first photo of it on the floor, I thought, "Hmmmmmm, I dunno" - - but when I saw it on you, I thought, "Now she can carry that off well!" It looks VERY pretty on you. Now, my 5'1" chubby body couldn't even attempt it.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

It is gorgeous! Wear it in good health.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love it! It looks great on you so rock on.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> Not at all. I like it and you look great in it. Nice work.


Ditto.


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Lovely, nice to have something different


----------



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

I love it - that pattern and colours


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

Nah, that's not too funky at all. I like the way it fits and the colors compliment one another. The neckline is particularly nice.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

yogandi said:


> I made this sweater from a Norah Gaughan booklet vol 10.
> Its called Taku. Very interesting structure and it was fun and easy to knit. In the original pattern it is one color and looks a bit different,it was my idea to make it with color changing yarn. I am a yoga instructor and living in New York City so at least two reason to wear funky items....But is this too funky? My DH said it is not that bad...What do you think?


Beautifully funky, wear it with pride! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is so unusual but looks great on :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Very upbeat. I like it.


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks just great to me.
I'd certainly wear it. :-D 

Nice work. :thumbup:


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

It's cute! And original. You surely won't see another like it.


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

It's just the right amount of funkiness.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wear it!!!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Never too funky, is my motto! I think this is great just the way it is. Wear it and be proud!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Wow! that is gorgeous. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

It's well made with the contrasting colors on the upper arms blending with the torso colors. Trend setting. Great job!


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

It looks great and different well done clever use of colours :thumbup:


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

Like it.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

On you it looks great - people will be asking you where you got it (in New York!) Lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

Not too funky ... I grew up in the 70s!  Great for yoga class and to and from and anywhere else! Well done!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Very cute. Just funky enough. It looks great on you.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

I personally love it, but I live in the south and we wear stuff like that a lot. I think you did a great job on it! Guess Yoga is good exercise, you are in great shape.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Gillianmary (Aug 7, 2011)

It's lovely and looks perfect on you.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

It's fabulous!
Enjoy and wear it with pride.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

gorgeous, love it.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

redquilter said:


> I think it's neat and it looks great on you.


I love it. Bet it would look great in a solid color also. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Love it! Okay, no one has asked yet....pattern? where? please??? please.....

oops, just went back to the first page and saw where you put the booklet!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Love it !! :thumbup:


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Wear it with pride!! It looks grand.

Lynne


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

The yarn you chose is just the perfect yarn, it is very nice, suits you perfectly.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

i think it's GROOVY!! in other words, not too funky. i would wear it.


----------



## annie78 (Jul 17, 2011)

I think it looks very pretty on you, not funky at all


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

yogandi said:


> I made this sweater from a Norah Gaughan booklet vol 10.
> Its called Taku. Very interesting structure and it was fun and easy to knit. In the original pattern it is one color and looks a bit different,it was my idea to make it with color changing yarn. I am a yoga instructor and living in New York City so at least two reason to wear funky items....But is this too funky?
> My DH said it is not that bad...What do you think?


Looks great on you, no, I don't think it is too funky.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Just the right amount of funky! From a distance it looks like a great splash of tie-dye.
Perfect look for you.


----------



## Donna K (May 1, 2014)

I love love love it and would wear it.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I love it, and it looks great on you too.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's fantastic and unique, I love it and it looks great on you &#128158;


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

WOW! Thanks everyone for the nice encouraging comments! I test wore it today, to see how do I feel in it and had a good vibe and feeling. I keep it)
Thank you for all of your words and comments again. It is nice to hear from experienced fellow knitters that your creation is Ok.)Happy 4th of July everyone!


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

It looks great on you. I really like it.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Works for me....I really like it.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, I love that and I don't think its too funky, it looks lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

yogandi said:


> WOW! Thanks everyone for the nice encouraging comments! I test wore it today, to see how do I feel in it and had a good vibe and feeling. I keep it)
> Thank you for all of your words and comments again. It is nice to hear from experienced fellow knitters that your creation is Ok.)Happy 4th of July everyone!


It's beautiful - I really love your version and bought the pattern to knit for one of my daughters!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job and looks fabulous on you. Love the color combo.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

No that's not funky at all,your work is beautiful,beautiful work and colours.


----------



## jasann100 (Sep 1, 2011)

Just love it!!!! I am nearly 71 years old, and would definitely love to wear something like this!!! I love clothes that had are "edgy"


----------



## sunkitty13 (May 1, 2012)

No, it is really nice looking on you. Plus, you have the added advantage of living in an area where "funky" is accepted.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

I think it's great and you look good in it!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Not at all too much! Go for it!


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

The colors make it very pretty and I think it would fly in any area. Great job. .


----------



## Wongwool (Jun 18, 2014)

This is why we own jeans. They show such items of clothing off to advantage. It's as if this was made to wear with jeans.

Its a fabulous look and a wonderful show piece to show off the advantages of knitting your own clothes.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Are you kidding? It's so cute on you!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

It looks very nice


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

It's gorgeous!! I'd wear it in a heartbeat and I'm far from funky country. Beautiful colors.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks great on you! Nice work.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## spinner24 (Mar 23, 2014)

No, it looks very good!


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

Not too funky at all. I think it's beautiful, love the colours and it looks fantastic on you


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I really like that pattern. You definitely should wear it. If you hadn't modeled it, I would not have known what to say, but it is really pretty on you. Who woudn't want to have an unusual item to wear.


----------



## momswanson (Jun 14, 2013)

I love it.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I love it and you look great in it too !


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

No, and the fit is fabulous! Great job!


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Too funky, no not at all. Wear it with pride.


----------



## Eeyore Janie (Feb 19, 2014)

It is a fun look and you look great in it. Enjoy.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Not too funky, I like it. You look great in it!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

It's terrific and looks wonderful on you.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Love it and it looks fabulous on you!!!


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Not too funky. Love the colors and it looks great on you!


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

I absolutely love it. Not to funky at all. Looks great on you. If you don't want it, send it along to me I will wear it. I work in an elementary school and the kids would love it too. PM me for my address


----------



## clclancy (Mar 13, 2011)

Perfect funky! Nice job!


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

I love it!! Not too funky.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

It's great and looks great on you. Really different.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Probably the cutest sweater I have seen in this style. Enjoy and wear it often. I bet you get raves. I do think you need a necklace to wear with it that has beads to match the different colors.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

No!It is so very different I just love it! :-D :-D


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! Do I like this one! And it looks gorgeous on you. Thanks for posting and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE it!!!!!!


----------



## Crafty2468 (May 26, 2014)

Not too funky at all especially for NY. Looks great on you.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I like your sweater. I would wear it. You did a brautiful job.


----------



## kinspirit (Oct 15, 2011)

Looked funky laying flat......LOOKS GREAT ONCE WORN......especially on you!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

No, no, no ! It is absolutely wonderful . Wear it with pride. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Really nice


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

onegrannygoose said:


> I like it Looks good on you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

Love it! Great job....


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I like it, would wear it and want one just like it. Could you share the pattern source?


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

Not funky; actually awesome and I would make it in a minute if I had your shape!


----------



## amylynne61473 (Dec 3, 2011)

That is really cool i'd definetly wear as often as possible


----------



## Woolyarn (Oct 19, 2011)

It is "bang on" !! LOVE IT...... wear it, enjoy the compliments & the colors are "happy" !! &#128515;


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

No, not too funky, I love funky. You're too young to remember this but
'peace and love, age of Aquarius'


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

I think it looks great...and it fits her perfectly...Love the design & color, so no, not to funkie.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

No not at all! Very creative & colorful! Love it! &#128079;


----------



## sabiha (Sep 20, 2013)

It will look great if you wore it over a black turtle neck t shirt and a long black 
skirt or black fitted jeans .will add drama to what you call funkiness...


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

Absolutely charming . It looks beautiful on you and enhances your beauty.


----------



## Lsjustice (Nov 17, 2012)

Just the perfect amount of funk. It looks very nice on you.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I just bookmarked it so I can look for the pattern. I love it, perhaps not for me, but I have a granddaughter who would probably love it. However, this 67 year old wouldn't hesitate to wear it herself.....


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Very nice looking and looks great on the model


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

No not too funky. it reminds me of a tie-dyed tee. i like the pattern the construction can give you many different looks.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Gorgeous, funky and fun. Looks great on you!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

*I* love it! Hope you do wear it and enjoy it.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like a "Designer Sweater" - I like it!


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

The funkier the better when dressed in casuals. I love the way u brought the colors together. It is beautiful.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

COOOOOL! :thumbup:


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

lovely


----------



## busycrafter (Jan 13, 2013)

I like it.


----------



## DaisyMemories (Mar 28, 2013)

I would definitely wear this!


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

doesn't look very on you or off sorry :-( :roll:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I love it!

Hazel


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Love your sweater! :thumbup:


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

You look great! Wear it and feel good about it! I love the sweater.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

I think it looks awesome!!!


----------



## judymom53 (Feb 8, 2014)

The colors are terrific, the style on you is flattering, I am not sure just where you got funky out of that, but wear it with pride, but expect to have people want to know if you would make them one!!!


----------



## Nana Shannon (Feb 25, 2013)

I think that is beautiful , I love something that is different,it looks like a piece of art :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marybc (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks great on you!!


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

No, I think it's cool! I would wear it :thumbup:


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

Picture on the wallin the background lets e know it is sssoooo you! Wear it with pride in work done by your hands!


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

My typing on this iPad must get better. Grab the stylus, girl!


----------



## Winston's Mommy (Dec 25, 2012)

Love it, and it looks great on you! It's perfect!
I like your version better than the example in the booklet.


----------



## chriscappo (Jan 15, 2012)

I love it and could see me or my yoga teacher wearing it.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

I Love it!! It looks great on.


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

It is brilliant. There is no such thing as too funky. Not for me, anyway.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

I like it a lot and looks very good on you.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

I LOVE IT!!! Wish I had one just like it---great colors, well worked and fits to perfection!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

I LOVE funky!!! Great job!


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

I think it's adorable! Are you able to share pattern?


----------



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

Love it!!!!!


----------



## Maenad (Jul 2, 2014)

I really like it on you. Looks good!


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

A very interesting design, I think it's fun but I wouldn't wear it myself. :-D


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

That is beautiful and looks great on you, wear it with pride.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Well, I like it and it suits you. You have the body structure to pull off wearing it with style. Wear it proudly. Nice job.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

No, not too funky but very unusual and so different.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

No - it looks great! Nice colors.


----------



## BMFleming (Jun 27, 2013)

Sure is cute on you


----------



## JudyK (Jul 4, 2012)

I think it's great and you look stunning in it.


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

I LOVE it on you. Great colors. Definitely NOT too funky.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

I like it and you look great in it! The colors stripe very nice.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Heck no! I love it!


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

It is really beautiful and not funky-I am 76 and I would wear it without hesitation. But it wouldn't look as good on me as it does you. You look beautiful in it. Wear it with pride. GN


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

after seeing it on you, i think it is perfect!
Blessings


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Not just funky---it's spunky!!! It's a keeper.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Brilliant - very clever - lovely colours.


----------



## Rose57 (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks great on you. (what's wrong with funky?)


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG, I love it.


----------



## Sharyn7245 (Jul 9, 2011)

It looks great on you and it's gorgeous.


----------



## Gramme Pamme (Mar 16, 2013)

I would wear it. Love the colors.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

If I were younger,I would wear it.[and i prefer your version to the original].


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Very cute! Not too funky at all.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't think so - I just think it is cheerful


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Stunning. Very nice work and so creative.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Not at all and she is one of my favourite designers!! Looks great!


----------



## mimisstuff (Jan 31, 2013)

Is there a pattern for this that you could share? It is fabulous. Thank you


----------



## Nevada Nell (Jun 18, 2014)

I love this sweater..you did a fabulous job on it.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

it's fantastic - love it.


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

Love, love, love it!

Too funky? Not at all!


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Funky is fun and looks great on you! :thumbup:


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

I think it's GROOVY! It has a retro look that is always fun.

I love it! Wear it and enjoy&#128516;


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

I think that is very cool and if you love it..it is perfect! Looks good on you.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Really like the way it turned out!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

yogandi said:


> I made this sweater from a Norah Gaughan booklet vol 10.
> Its called Taku. Very interesting structure and it was fun and easy to knit. In the original pattern it is one color and looks a bit different,it was my idea to make it with color changing yarn. I am a yoga instructor and living in New York City so at least two reason to wear funky items....But is this too funky?
> My DH said it is not that bad...What do you think?


Not my colours, but I certainly like the design.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I like the style and the colors you chose for this. It is a FUN Sweater as I see it.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Great look for you! Enjoy


----------



## fiber-addict (Nov 10, 2013)

I really like it! I would wear it with pride. Good job!


----------



## marciechow (Mar 19, 2014)

COOL!!! I like it. but it would have to be a bit bigger for me. oh! you need my address, right???
love it


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

is there a Woodstock reunion?????? :roll: :wink:  ;-)


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

I think it is just stunning!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Not too funky for a young chick, but way over the line for an old hen like me!!!!! Ha!


----------



## csknits (Jun 16, 2013)

absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

That is gorgeous!!! It will be perfect for any city or suburb.


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

Like it on you?


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

Go for it!


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

I really like it and in the yarn you used too. I can see both my daughter and granddaughter wearing this in just your yarns. Great job! Wear it and enjoy!


----------



## cindylouhoo (Apr 22, 2012)

I think it's fantastic and it looks great on you


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

That is adorable!


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

That is adorable!


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

Not too funky at all. And it looks great on.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Love it! Super clever, & it looks great on you!


----------



## cathylynnj (May 15, 2014)

I have to admit seeing it just laying flat I didn't care for it but seeing it on you....it looks great!


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

I think that's cool looking!


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

I like it!!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

The dictionary defines "funky" as a. Characterized by originality and modishness; unconventional:" Nope. Yours is not "too", just "to". Carol


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

its eye popping funky,i like it.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Super cool!
Lovin' it!


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

As with a lot of clothes, this looks much better on than off! Sorry if that is blunt but it does look good on you.


----------



## Ladishaw (Feb 26, 2014)

Very cool! I'd wear it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

Not for me and I am 90yrs. old.


----------



## Novelle (Jul 30, 2013)

A lovely piece of work and looks beautiful on you.....a lot of fun, wear it with pride it's so unique!


----------



## Novelle (Jul 30, 2013)

A lovely piece of work and looks beautiful on you.....a lot of fun, wear it with pride it's so unique!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

No. I like it and all the colors. Looks great on you.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I really like this!! I like things that are unique and one-of-a-kind! It looks fabulous on you! The pattern and the yarn you chose are great. You go girl!! I'm sure you will get many compliments on your beautiful sweater!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

I like it very much.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

I think it is FAB. I only wish I was young enough to carry it off.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

You are an individual. Nice. 
Karen


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

not funky at all . . . it's outstanding!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

It suits you & its lovely.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

It suits you & its lovely.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I think it's great -- too bad I'm not young enough to wear something like that.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Not too funky - just too cool! Love the colors together. I would be proud to wear it!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

I love it and I think it suits you very well. You live in New York and you're a yoga instructor --- enough said! Perfect! I would certainly wear it.... :thumbup:


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Not only not too funky, but looks great on you. It Would be nice to slip into for shavasana.
Ellie


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

It's great!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

go for it girl!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

I like it! And I'm an old fuddy duddy :-D 

:thumbup: :thumbup: 

DotD


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I think that the sweater looks great on you. You certainly won't see it all over the place.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Funky! Love it. Looks great on you. Wear with pride and a smile.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Fabulous!!


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

Funkily fantastic


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

I just checked the web for the pattern. It looks so much better the way you have done it. In one colour it is just blah. As I said, your colours are not my colours but you did the right thing by making it multicoloured. Yours is fabulous. You obviously saw something in the original one-colour pattern that tugged at your creativity.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

It's not to funky, looks great on you!


----------



## kassnerluci (Apr 26, 2011)

That is a georgous sweater. i could not wear it but it looks great on you


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

I think it is great, looks fabulous on too!!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

yogandi said:


> I made this sweater from a Norah Gaughan booklet vol 10.
> Its called Taku. Very interesting structure and it was fun and easy to knit. In the original pattern it is one color and looks a bit different,it was my idea to make it with color changing yarn. I am a yoga instructor and living in New York City so at least two reason to wear funky items....But is this too funky?
> My DH said it is not that bad...What do you think?


It is cute and you really are cute and slender so certainly can wear that..


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Love it on you.


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

a wonderful sweater, and you have the figure and looks to pull it off! Wear it!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Not at all funky. It is very beautiful and creative and looks lovely on you. Would cost at least $500 in an upscale boutique.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

You would have many compliments. It is very pretty on. I was not sure about it wearing the floor though. lol lol lol


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

It looks very expensive bohemian boutique!


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

I think it's great! Different. Love it!


----------



## grannymush (Apr 9, 2014)

love it your colours are amazing


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks great :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

WOW! I am astonished and very honored to have so many of you complimenting my creation and reassuring me to wear it. I will remember all of your sweetness when I wear it.Thank you all again.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I love it! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Heddabear (Feb 10, 2013)

Certainly not too funky, I would say it's gorgeous, love the colour, style, every thing, and on such a great model, perfect.


----------



## Lynette L (Jun 27, 2013)

I love it!!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

That is really pretty! Unique is the word I would use for it!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

it's gorgeous


----------



## Khloe (Jan 5, 2014)

I think it looks great!! Good job!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

I think it's perfect!


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Love it! Not too funky at all.


----------



## jbaumgart (Oct 7, 2011)

Funky? No way! It's gorgeous!! And living in NYC....anything goes! Wear it with pride!


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Too funky? You're kidding right? It is totally wonderful!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

It's Fab!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

love it


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

yogandi said:


> WOW! I am astonished and very honored to have so many of you complimenting my creation and reassuring me to wear it. I will remember all of your sweetness when I wear it.Thank you all again.


Wear it with great pride and report back to us all the amazing remarks you will get and probably a few commissions too!


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

Are you kidding? There is no such thing as "too" funky! It is unique, individual and gorgeous! Wear it with pride!

Nancy


----------



## Roshni (Jun 6, 2013)

It is a super coat, loved it, I admit that I would not wear it at my age would love to knit it for my daughter and daughter in law, thank you for the post, do you think you could send me the pattern would be grateful. Roshni from India


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

You can pull it off! Go for it!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Really Great!!!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Love it. Wear it with pride. You did a great job. :thumbup:


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow! It's great! You both look perfect!


----------



## Sue us (Jun 12, 2012)

I think it is absolutely beautiful and I would be proud to wear it but unfortunately wouldn't look so good in it as you! Just the right amount of funkiness I would say.


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

That's lovely and it really suits you! Wear it with pride!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks very nice on you!!! Not something I would wear but definitely looks good on you.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I think it looks great!


----------



## sue60 (Nov 29, 2011)

I think it looks amazing. It looks great on you.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

I think its really cute. I'm in my 60s and I would wear it.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

I think it looks great on the model, not on my shape.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

That is very cute.


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

It's lovely and suits you to a "T".
Enjoy wearing it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Perfectly Funky - Your yarn choice really makes the design stand out :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, it is. But it looked good on you,!


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, it is. But it looked good on you,!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I love it and it looks great on you. You have just the body for it. Looks like a lot of work and you did such a wonderful job. Wear it proudly and rock the funk.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Not too funky. It's great and it's all about fun!


----------



## _Ariadne_ (Jan 7, 2014)

I think it is beautiful and the colours are great in the yarn.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

yogandi said:


> I made this sweater from a Norah Gaughan booklet vol 10.
> Its called Taku. Very interesting structure and it was fun and easy to knit. In the original pattern it is one color and looks a bit different,it was my idea to make it with color changing yarn. I am a yoga instructor and living in New York City so at least two reason to wear funky items....But is this too funky?
> My DH said it is not that bad...What do you think?


You look so pretty! Suits you - I am sure you will get a lot of compliments.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Wear it with pride; it's gorgeous. I'd wear it and I live where black is the most common clothing color.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Absolutely not too funky. It is gorgeous. It lights up your face and is a joy to look at. Better make some more as it seems to me to be a perfect garment for your teaching.


----------



## doni1954 (Feb 8, 2013)

It works on you!


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

If it looks good on you, and it does, it isn't funky at all,just cool.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Really cute on you!


----------



## pinkwitch (Mar 24, 2012)

If I had the body - I would wear it!


----------



## LunaP23 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

